# what we call super gay ...



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, itt a WR-ben a Culture Caféban egy amerikai ezt írta: In the black community our gays are what we call super gay meaning they out gay Ellen and Elton.
Megkérdeztem, mit jelent a mondat (semmi reakció), mert ha lefordítom magyarra, abszolút nem értem.  Le tudja nekem ezt valaki fordítani? Én csak ennyit értek: A feketék között a melegeink azok, amit mi szuper melegnek hívunk... (Ellen egy leszbikus műsorvezető, Elton Johnt pedig ismeritek) Köszi.


----------



## tomtombp

Encolpius said:


> rra, abszolút nem értem.  Le tudja nekem ezt valaki fordíta


Ha az "out gay"-re gondolsz az "outgay"=melegségben túlszárnyal.
Nem tudom, mennyire helyes, de megérthető. Az "outrun" mintájára.


----------



## Encolpius

Köszi érdekes.
Az előtte levő részletet sem nagyon értem. Minek van ott a meaning? És mit jelent a super gay? Vagyis a segítségeddel sem nagyon értem az egész mondatot.


----------



## tomtombp

Encolpius said:


> Köszi érdekes.
> Az előtte levő részletet sem nagyon értem. Minek van ott a meaning? És mit jelent a super gay? Vagyis a segítségeddel sem nagyon értem az egész mondatot.



"...gays are what we call super gay meaning they outgay Ellan and Elton"=azok a melegek, akiket szuper (nagyon-nagyon) melegnek hívunk, ami azt jelenti (azt értjük alatta), hogy melegségben ők még Ellen-t és Elton-t is túlszárnyalják.


----------



## Encolpius

Kösz, most már értem, a super-t is úgy értettem, hogy "remek, nagyszerű".


----------



## Zsanna

Egyetértek tommal, egyedül ez a "super gay" az, amit nem könnyű értelmezni, de fordítani sem... 
Igaz, hogy ebből már Encolpius megtudta, amit akart, de hátha találunk valami igazán frappáns megoldást rá. 
Egy ötlet: a "melegek királyai" v. a "melegek legjei".


----------



## AndrasBP

hipermeleg?


----------



## Zsanna

Esetleg még: a melegek ásza.


----------



## tomtombp

Szerintem nem kellene ezt erőlteteni, bármit ki lehet találni, ugyanakkor a szimpla word for word translation is teljesen megfelelő: szuperbuzi.


----------



## Encolpius

Köszönöm. A legnagyobb problémát nekem mégis a különírt out gay szókapcsolat okozta, nem tudtam összerakni.
Amúgy az egész mondat tartalmát így magyarra fordítva sem nagyon értem. Pedig jó lenne, ha egymásnak valamit mondani akarunk a fórumban. 
Miért lennének a fekete melegek mások?


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> Miért lennének a fekete melegek mások?


A a sötét szín elnyeli a meleget ...


----------



## Zsanna

tomtombp said:


> Szerintem nem kellene ezt erőlteteni, bármit ki lehet találni, ugyanakkor a szimpla word for word translation is teljesen megfelelő: szuperbuzi.


Ahhoz, hogy Encolpius megértse, igen, de egy _fordításnak_ figyelembe kell vennie azt, amit az eredeti beszélő ki akart fejezni, ami pedig szerintem nem volt pejoratív semmilyen formában. A _buzi_ (szuper vagy sem) pedig eléggé pejoratívan hangzik szerintem. Pláne, ha a téma "királyaival" egy szinten emlegetik.

@Encolp: az "out gay" (összeségében ige) tartalmát tom nagyon jól visszaadta: túlszárnyalni ("gaységben") még az olyan (ebben a témában) nagyságokat is, mint Elton John stb. (Merthogy Elton pl. már nem tudná több jelét mutatni eme természetének, direkt eltúlozza - öltözködésében például - az egészet. "Játékból" valószínűleg, de ez mindegy is.)
Az outtal kezdődő igék (..., merthogy a gay igazából nem az, csak itt) gyakran szolgálnak erre: vk vmit "túlon-túl" csinál, meghalad, túlszárnyal. Azt a szólást ismered, hogy királyabb a királynál? Na, ez angolul lehetne (bár nem ismert kifejezés, csak szemléltetésül jó itt) the "outking" (másokat). (Igazából a különírást én sem értem - én egybeírnám -, de ez már nem a mi gondunk.)


----------



## Encolpius

Igen, Zsanna, csak én így olvastam a mondatot: they_out | gay_Ellen and Elton.


----------



## Zsanna

Ezért is lett volna jobb, ha egybeírja (csak hát ugye nem tudhatta...)


----------



## perpend

I don't see an indication that it's "Hungarian Only" in this forum, so I'll say what I think.

Here is the text from "kloie".

_Senior Member_
mars
English
_In the black community our gays are what we call super gay meaning they out gay Ellen and Elton._

It could use some punctuation.

With punctuation: In the black community, our gays are what we call "super-gay", meaning (*that*) they "out-gay" Ellen and Elton.

You can make of it what you will. I just wanted to clarify.

In American English, for me, it seems that kloie is saying (paraphrasing): In African American circles, gays are "hyper-gay", even gayer than Ellen or Elton.

(From what I glanced through in Hungarian, this has likely been said. Also important to note: the statements from kloie are a bit skewed.)


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks, perpend, but next time feel free to answer in the original thread, I asked him/her/you guys.


----------



## Zsanna

I didn't think it could, but thanks perpend, the whole sentence is totally clear now.


----------

